# DMC - Brand New Audi S4 Avant - Correction of Dealer prep & Ceramishield Pro.



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

This car was originally booked in with me in July once my customer had placed the order with Audi but we were waiting for an arrival date before firming up when it would be done. The date of November 14th was confirmed a couple of weeks ago so we had the car booked in this Friday & Saturday (16th & 17th) to carry out a thorough New Car detail including Ceramishield PRO paint sealant to be applied to give some long lasting protection.

My customer made this choice after rejecting the various paint protection systems the dealer was offering for £400+ so I think he made the right decision 

The car is an Audi S4 Avant, 3.0V6 *Supercharged (Thanks JBirchy)* in Estoril Blue (Much darker than BMW's version).

He arrived early in the morning and here's how the car was looking after just 254 miles since picking it up from the dealer (South west) and returning to London before bringing it down to Newbury.






















































































































All looks like general dirt and road grime but when you get close and view it in the right light you can start to see the damage they dealer has managed to inflict in just 1 wash / pre-sale prep.



























































































Even from this far back you can clearly see the damage









First step was to apply some Chemical Guys No Touch foam to try and break down as much of the dirt as possible before having to touch the paintwork.




























While the foam was left to do its thing, I went over the car with some Gliptone Emerald Clean with a Meg's slide-lock brush. This was used on the vents and grills where there were bits of polish dust and dirt that was trapped in these areas.










Fully rinsed off with the hot water pressure washer before wheels were tended to.

Wheels were gently cleaned with Gliptone Total Tire and Rim cleaner and some wheel woolies









Following this I used IronX all over the wheels just to remove any last bits of contamination (Despite being new IronX still managed to find a few bits)































































After this the car was then re-rinsed, and IronX used all over but unsurprisngly it found hardly anything on the paintwork.

I inspected each area of the car and checked for any Tar or other deposits but there wasn't anything else to report on so the car was re-foamed, rinsed once more and moved inside for towel drying using Elite car care Uber towels










Once inside under the lights and now clean you could see the damage the dealer had managed to carry out... To say this is disappointing is an understatement, and I urge any new car buyer to thoroughly inspect their car on collection or if possible request the dealer doesn't carry out any sort of prep work in an ideal situation.























































I started to correct each panel at a time photographing before and after as I went. I used a combination of Scholl S17+ and S3 Gold when needed, each with Scholl Orange and Purple pads.




























After









Before









Before









After









Before









Afters













































Rear 1/4 




































Bottom of doors




































Corrected



























Front wing before













































After






















































More front wing befores



























After






















































Bonnet before









Afters









Passenger side










































































































































































































































Rear bumper damage



























Damage by rear badge









Corrected













































Quick money shot after getting rid of any dust


















Full IPA wipedown to prepare the paint work for Ceramishield Pro 









Applied


















Removed































































Exhausts were lightly cleaned up with some Autosol and a Microfibre before dressing Tyres with Gliptone Tyre and Trim Jelly.

Wheels all sealed with FK1000p

Here's the final shots























































































































































































































































































































































Looking far more like a new car should be looking in my opinion, and now at least it has some long lasting protection on the paintwork so should see it looking good for a long time.

The owner picked the car up on Sunday and was much happier with his "new" car :thumb:

Thanks again for reading!

Nick


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Great work buddy.
Absolutely shocking from the dealer there... they'd never touch my new car if I ever bought one..


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice JOB!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning colour, great work.


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Woaw !


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning job on a gorgeous colour! However i have to make a slight correction... The lovely 3.0V6 is Supercharged in these badboys!

Sound great too!

Lovely Car!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Stunning job on a gorgeous colour! However i have to make a slight correction... The lovely 3.0V6 is Supercharged in these badboys!
> 
> Sound great too!
> 
> Lovely Car!


Are you sure???


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

DetailMyCar said:


> Are you sure???


Hmmm - I know an owner - let me ask him! I always thought they were supercharged!

He's a member on here and i've asked for his input!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Hmmm - I know an owner - let me ask him! I always thought they were supercharged!


The T is what threw me, but maybe it's for T as in TFSI? I think you are right though, everything I can see says they're supercharged!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

DetailMyCar said:


> The T is what threw me, but maybe it's for T as in TFSI? I think you are right though, everything I can see says they're supercharged!


Yeah just checked on the EVO Website: http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evocarreviews/276082/2012_audi_s4_review.html

Knew i'd read it somewhere! It's a corking engine too by all accounts!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ From Audi website :thumb:

"An innovative and efficient power plant

Supercharging technology makes the 3.0 litre V6 a compact power plant with a peak torque of 440 Nm – 90% of which is available between 2,200 and 5,900 rpm. With a very spontaneous response and an extraordinary power flow across the entire rpm range, the six-cylinder unit gives you totally responsive driving.

Experience extremely sporty performance and an outstanding start that speaks for itself: the Audi S4 Avant accelerates from 0 to 62 mph in 5.1 seconds and still has abundant power reserves beyond this mark. Just as you would expect of a model with the S badge."

Edit: How rude of me....Cracking job by the way  :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

Would I be allowed to ask who the dealer is? Just so I know never to go there.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Hmmm - I know an owner - let me ask him! I always thought they were supercharged!
> 
> He's a member on here and i've asked for his input!


I can 100% confirm all B8 S4 are Supercharged. 
Lovely motor BTW!!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Beancounter said:


> S4 Avant accelerates from 0 to 62 mph in 5.1 seconds


I can also confirm the mfr claims are conservative


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work as always Nick and the after shots are stunning!


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome work...what a poor start condition for brand new


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

lol I'm guessing you thought it was turbo not supercharged? :lol:

Audi are weird for putting V6T on the side! That was my initail thought when I looked at my dads when he first had it!

Should be V6F for forced induction or V6S lol!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

B17BLG said:


> lol I'm guessing you thought it was turbo not supercharged? :lol:
> 
> Audi are weird for putting V6T on the side! That was my initail thought when I looked at my dads when he first had it!
> 
> Should be V6F for forced induction or V6S lol!


Exactly! I thought it must be Turbo'd 

In the US apparently they come with a "Supercharged" badge there instead of the V6T which would make way more sense....


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> I can also confirm the mfr claims are conservative


Haha, nice one Nick!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

That looks amazing, great finish :thumb:.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

DetailMyCar said:


> Exactly! I thought it must be Turbo'd
> 
> In the US apparently they come with a "Supercharged" badge there instead of the V6T which would make way more sense....


Yeah! I was puzzled also! Anyway I forgot to mention, top work regardless of the induction!!

brilliant finish! How do you find Audi paint? I worked on a older Audi this weekend and struggled with the hardness!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Nick, just how a new car should come out of the dealer should be:thumb:


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great work, poor dealer prep is all too common now:wall:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Haha, nice one Nick!


They are always conservative with the RS models it seems, nothing will compare my experience of a remapped V10 RS6 - Over 725bhp and a big Audi Estate, it's insane!



deni2 said:


> That looks amazing, great finish :thumb:.


Thanks 



B17BLG said:


> Yeah! I was puzzled also! Anyway I forgot to mention, top work regardless of the induction!!
> 
> brilliant finish! How do you find Audi paint? I worked on a older Audi this weekend and struggled with the hardness!


It wasn't too bad in all honesty, I've had others be harder but this was manageable, mainly with Scholl S17+ and S3 Gold where needed but then again it was brand new so it's scary enough having to correct areas really so glad it didn't require anything more.



Mad Ad said:


> Nice work Nick, just how a new car should come out of the dealer should be:thumb:


Thanks  I think it looked far better then when it arrived anyway.



Keith_Lane said:


> Great work, poor dealer prep is all too common now:wall:


Yeah, unfortunately it really is poor form from the Dealer - this is some of the worst I'd seen... I know it's not fair on everyone but you'd think on the S or RS models in particular they may pay just a tad more attention considering the buyers are likely to be even more fussy.



tonyy said:


> Looks amazing:thumb:


Thanks again Tony!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Stunning job dude

SUPERB


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great finish on a great looking car and lovely colour


----------



## bazzer118 (May 12, 2012)

wow top job there, how do dealers let cars leave the showroom like this?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Lovely colour and great work on the whole car :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Few pics I took with my Phone on collection day:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely nice colour


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Excellent work,fantastic photos,lovely car!!


----------



## ivor2 (Apr 29, 2008)

really beautiful colour , terrible presentation from dealership


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

wow, super job done, how can a dealer (especially audi) let a car leave their showroom in that condition, i would of taken it back when u had finished and show them how it should be done, maybe even offer them some kind of deal to do their cars for them


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

I am not surprised the owner was far happier when he picked it up from you Nick.

Amazing finish as always Nick


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

These motors are stupidly fast once mapped. Seen a few at GTI international hitting 60mph in 3.4 seconds!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Even the lambo aston jag garage I know has a really ace valeting bay but its staffed by cheap labour . This is the problem the prep is by people that don't care as they're probably on minimum wage and told to do as many as quick as they can . Shame really I know if I was ever in a position to buy brand new I'd take it pdi'd but uncleaned


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very nice color and car:thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Its not that they dont care but dont know any better.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

dazzlecar said:


> Excellent work,fantastic photos,lovely car!!


Thanks, I wish I'd had my camera there for the outside shots but had to use my phone!



ivor2 said:


> really beautiful colour , terrible presentation from dealership


Thanks, and yes I agree completely but unfortunately it's something we see all too often - Just go and look around the forecourt of a dealership.



chippy30 said:


> wow, super job done, how can a dealer (especially audi) let a car leave their showroom in that condition, i would of taken it back when u had finished and show them how it should be done, maybe even offer them some kind of deal to do their cars for them


As above unfortunately, they just don't know any better or give the valeters time to prep them properly.



MLAM said:


> I am not surprised the owner was far happier when he picked it up from you Nick.
> 
> Amazing finish as always Nick


Thanks again Michael, hope all is well!



MK1Campaign said:


> These motors are stupidly fast once mapped. Seen a few at GTI international hitting 60mph in 3.4 seconds!


3.4???? Is it the same engine as the TT RS? I know they can be pretty rapid with a small amount of tweaking.



craigeh123 said:


> Even the lambo aston jag garage I know has a really ace valeting bay but its staffed by cheap labour . This is the problem the prep is by people that don't care as they're probably on minimum wage and told to do as many as quick as they can . Shame really I know if I was ever in a position to buy brand new I'd take it pdi'd but uncleaned





TopSport+ said:


> very nice color and car:thumb:





MK1Campaign said:


> Its not that they dont care but dont know any better.


Thanks guys!


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah 3.4 seconds. It's a 3.0 supercharged lump. Not the TTRS engine.


----------

